# SLAM's Hack in a box remake



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok just a few images of how things are going on my SLAM hack in a box









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/49S7x7


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Try photos again*

Ok, so lets try this again. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/49S7x7

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/9oT8hf


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*so it does not like flickr*

Ok so I had flickr photos work before, now they dont. I had google photos work, now they dont.. so not sure whats up with that.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/9oT8hf

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/6pAjWH


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Try one more time.*

One last try 
https://goo.gl/photos/6s6QnsAKXtvm4UUk6


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*I would edit my original but cant.*


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Working on my own SLAM hack in a box

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch5vsyp29ldrwe1/2015-09-04 18.45.34.jpg


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Yours will house mine for sure. Great job brotha! Can't wait to see the final!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch5vsyp29ldrwe1/2015-09-04 18.45.34.jpg


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*no way.. *



S L A M said:


> Yours will house mine for sure. Great job brotha! Can't wait to see the final!


Grin my spring is not as nice, i might go back and try to glue the slit, but I just put some tape on spots so you can see that a little on mine, and I will never touch those wooden cad gears you made..  all i have to do now is paint the box, make 3 more letters, paint those, and the actual prop will be done. Other than creating motion sensor and audio / flickering light.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Video from youtube*

Ok so let's see if a video from youtube will work on this forum.. anybody have tips for links let me know, because I have never had such a hard time posting photos as I have had on this forum.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

this one seems to work, nice job


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Thanks!*



halloween71 said:


> Great job!!!!!


Thanks Halloween71.. about to post the finished project video.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Finished project video*

Ok here it is, only thing left now is to set up the audio, the trigger mechanism and flickering light.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hack in the box remake complete with four banger*

Ok here it is complete Hack in the Box remake done with a four banger controller, I used 2 110v ac motors from spiderhillpropworks that came with mount and the shaft mount, i used extension cord to the relay module and just cut the negative side and put one leg to common and the other leg to NO, the plug still goes to the wall and the 3 outlets i plugged the motors into with a 5v wall supply for the clown eyes, then used another power cord same concept cut the negative one leg to common one leg to NO that powers a 110v light bulb socket which has a 9W LED blue bulb.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that looks and sounds awesome, should scare a few tots


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*thanks!*



BillyVanpire said:


> that looks and sounds awesome, should scare a few tots


Thanks also to SLAM for the hack in the box idea, and Mike for the four banger prop controller plans, and arduino sketch.. those things made that happen, and many more things to come.. the audio of course I got from SLAM too.. as soon as I heard that static effect I knew instantly what I wanted to do with the prop controller with the bulb effect..


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Both you and slam have done such a great job on these. Don't be too surprised if China makes one and its in Spirit Halloween Next year!!!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh hell yeah man! That turned out incredible! The lights synced with the audio really kills it! Great job!


----------

